
Investigating Nvidia's Jetson AGX: A Look at Xavier and Its Carmel Cores - moh_maya
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13584/nvidia-xavier-agx-hands-on-carmel-and-more
======
TaylorAlexander
I’ve just added an Xavier to my open source four wheel drive robot. For
developers, the first Xavier is $1300. I’m really interested in pure camera
based navigation and the Xavier is perfect for developing something like that.
I’m going to start with using a stereo camera to follow hiking trails and go
from there. The latest on the robot is here if anyone is curious:

[https://imgur.com/a/GqXD2Zj](https://imgur.com/a/GqXD2Zj)

~~~
opwieurposiu
Are you having any trouble with USB and that ps4 stereo camera? I got a Xavier
to process video from intel realsense 415 stereo cameras and am having a lot
of USB problems with dropped frames and frames missing data. The cameras work
fine on x86. The entire Xavier software stack feels very early beta
quality.Not sure if I should abandon the Xavier, or try a PCIe USB card or
what.

~~~
xxyxxy
I highly highly recommend using a PCIe USB card, especially if you are using
multiple cameras.

~~~
opwieurposiu
Thank you so much, I got a PCIe USB card and it fixed all my problems.

------
peterlk
Wow. I had a lot of fun with the JTKs when they first came out. I set up a
small render farm, and had a blast with them. But at a $2500 price point, I
can't see broke, indebted, just-out-of-college me getting the opportunity to
do that with this new dev kit, and I think that's kind of a shame. With that
said, this is pretty cool, and I totally want one

------
Dzugaru
My team managed to do pretty cool realtime deep neural net computer vision
demos on Jetson TX2, but this beast is an order of magnitude faster and energy
efficient, which seems almost unbelievable! We're definitely getting a bunch
of those and sticking them to our robot.

------
mgamache
This fills a need for a general development platform for Nvidia's ARM modules.
You could get dev boards for these modules, but the dev boards were (mostly)
not suitable for prototyping or products. I think a lot of companies would
just default to x86 platforms because of the ease of sourcing small form
factor boards that have plenty of connectivity. However, for the right
application the performance per watt and form factor is a winner. I guess
something that needs low power and a lot of AI/Image processing in a small
brick. Autonomous vehicles?

~~~
im_down_w_otp
Bingo. NVIDIA made a fairly big stink about ASIL qualification efforts for
Xavier.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Is there a big market for this?

~~~
TaylorAlexander
In five years, this style of device will be huge in robotics. NVIDIA is
getting the industry hooked now.

